# Best way to purchase a new computer



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I have to replace an aging computer. I have a couple of trips to the US coming up in the next couple of months. Which raises a question. How does the duty on importing electronics into Mexico compare to the premium you pay if you buy here? I haven't been able to find information about the duty rates.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I had a local tech build one in Ajijic for 6000 pesos. 19" flat screen with English everything. Didn't check laptops


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

try newegg.com, great deals online.

Do you have to report all your belongings when you re-enter Mexico?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I probably should have given more info. First it will be a Macintosh, so having a local build one isn't going to work. And I am leaning towards an iMac, the one with the big screen and the mother board built into the back of the screen. So it might be obvious that it was a new computer if I get a red light coming back. Also, I am somewhat conflicted about trying to avoid the Mexican taxes. So I would like to figure out how to legally reduce the taxes that I pay. Hence the question about duty versus buying locally with the IVA and export costs built in. I am guessing that the duty is less, but some actual info would be interesting.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

I would bring it in with you. Just say it is for personal use. One computer is allowed. But make sure it is used. I find the costs in PV to be about 70% higher than what it would cost NOTB. This is a combination of less price competition and duty. But we do not have a Best Buy in PV.

You are buying an iMac so English will not be a problem. PCs in Mexico have Spanish loaded and English must be installed. When we had DWs laptop fail, we bought a new HP at Office Depot and then had a local computer store install English. If you have a warranty repair, Spanish will again be installed. The computer store could not match Office Depot prices.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

kcowan said:


> You are buying an iMac so English will not be a problem. PCs in Mexico have Spanish loaded and English must be installed. When we had DWs laptop fail, we bought a new HP at Office Depot and then had a local computer store install English. If you have a warranty repair, Spanish will again be installed. The computer store could not match Office Depot prices.


What about the keyboards. The Spanish one is different that the US one.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

I'll be in the same boat in a year or so and will probably replace my iMac here in Mexico. For one thing, I'm hoping to negotiate a trade-in if I can. Maybe I'd buy a new laptop in the US, but for a desktop there would be an airline baggage fee on top of the import duty. Also, items purchased in the US aren't necessarily covered elsewhere by the warranty. Be sure to check! Sometimes you can find better deals on Mercado Libre (sort of a Mexican eBay) than you can in person … many ML sellers are authorized dealers for the products they offer.

Mac English keyboards are available in Mexico, as is the English OS. I purchased both from a local Apple service center a few months ago. They don't always have English versions in stock, but they can get them. I'm in a small city that's practically on an island, so there should be many more options in Guadalajara.

BTW, a friend bought a new PC from Dell Mexico and was able to get it shipped with the English OS at no extra cost. The Dell guy told her the PC packages are actually put together in the US and shipped to Mexico for delivery (may or may not be true for other brands).


----------



## Salto_jorge (Mar 28, 2010)

I brought my used a few weeks old desktop and monitor into Mexico without an issue in my luggage on a plane trip. I told them in Mexico that I had my desktop with me and their question was why I did not have a laptop, I explained its easer to upgrade and repair and they said ok since I was staying longterm and did not have another computer with me.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

joaquinx said:


> What about the keyboards. The Spanish one is different that the US one.


yes but the Sapnish one has all the English keys plus an extra vertical row with nyay and upside down ? etc.

It takes while to get used to it but it is very functional.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

kcowan said:


> yes but the Sapnish one has all the English keys plus an extra vertical row with nyay and upside down ? etc.
> 
> It takes while to get used to it but it is very functional.


Agreed. I am thinking it would be easier to have a Spanish one with keys for "ñ" and the accents and just get used to the different key placement. On a US Macintosh you can get "ñ" with the option key, but it requires pressing three keys. Ditto for accents and inverted question mark. A Spanish keyboard would be easier.


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

Apple offers a spanish keyboard, both usb and wireless, which you can choose when you buy a new one. If you get a laptop, many have easy replacement keyboards that pop right in, thats what I did on my acer.


----------



## KnLBurks (Jan 7, 2010)

According to customs, they can charge you 16%. I am still leery of this, though since they can charge you based on what they think the value is. However, you are allowed one computer per person when entering Mexico.

All this being said, since you are buying a Mac, have you looked at the prices here? It's actually the only electronics that seem to be priced equally to the US. Especially when you take into account sales tax which is already included in the pricing in mx. My new apple tv was actually cheaper here than in the US.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

KnLBurks said:


> According to customs, they can charge you 16%. I am still leery of this, though since they can charge you based on what they think the value is. However, you are allowed one computer per person when entering Mexico.
> 
> All this being said, since you are buying a Mac, have you looked at the prices here? It's actually the only electronics that seem to be priced equally to the US. Especially when you take into account sales tax which is already included in the pricing in mx. My new apple tv was actually cheaper here than in the US.


Thanks. That was the number I was looking for. I will check again, but the prices on the Apple web sites seemed to make it look a lot more expensive here. I didn't factor in taxes in the US though. That is a good point. I will check again and see what it looks like.

Mexico $26,999 mxn = $2249 usd (assuming iva included, using 12 mxn/usd)
US $1,799 usd = $1979 usd (adding 10% tax) = $2295 (if you pay 16% at the border)

So the difference isn't as much as I thought. And if you pay duty at the border it is pretty much a wash. So buying here is not a bad way to go. Then I don't have to mess with hauling it back. Although those prices are for the MacBookPro which is easy to transport.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

My wife & I both have apple laptops and have taken them back and forth between the US and Mexico multiple times per year for going on 9 years. No issue as we are allowed one each for personal use. I've never declared given the personal use exemption and the times I've been asked there has been no issue with that position.
I've always bought the replacements in the US as a significant difference. I also have always done US English even though Spanish is a no charge option although it does take a few days more as a special order.
I've never tried desktops. I am seriously thinking of replacing my laptop with an IPAD as I am a two fingered typist. I'm just not sure of the connectivity in our setups. Certainly like thoughts on IPAD as laptop replacement.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

If you don't declare and pay the duty at the "border" your Apple warranty will NOT be valid in Mexico.


----------



## Monty Floyd (Aug 31, 2010)

makaloco said:


> I'll be in the same boat in a year or so and will probably replace my iMac here in Mexico. For one thing, I'm hoping to negotiate a trade-in if I can. Maybe I'd buy a new laptop in the US, but for a desktop there would be an airline baggage fee on top of the import duty. Also, items purchased in the US aren't necessarily covered elsewhere by the warranty. Be sure to check! Sometimes you can find better deals on Mercado Libre (sort of a Mexican eBay) than you can in person … many ML sellers are authorized dealers for the products they offer.
> 
> Mac English keyboards are available in Mexico, as is the English OS. I purchased both from a local Apple service center a few months ago. They don't always have English versions in stock, but they can get them. I'm in a small city that's practically on an island, so there should be many more options in Guadalajara.
> 
> BTW, a friend bought a new PC from Dell Mexico and was able to get it shipped with the English OS at no extra cost. The Dell guy told her the PC packages are actually put together in the US and shipped to Mexico for delivery (may or may not be true for other brands).


powermax.com offers a trade-in program, they offered me $500 for my 4 yr old iMac
also, is there a Mac store in Mexico and are there any retailers that sell Mac computers here, like Best Buy?


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

There are Mac Stores in the larger cities. Lots of retailers sell Mac products: Best Buy, Sam's Costco, etc....


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

johnmex said:


> There are Mac Stores in the larger cities. Lots of retailers sell Mac products: Best Buy, Sam's Costco, etc....


The Mac stores will also do warranty and non-warranty repairs.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> The Mac stores will also do warranty and non-warranty repairs.


Which I found out after accidently inserting my SD card into the DVD slot...

Non-warranty repair. A 500 peso screw-up. 
At least they did the repair the same day.


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> I haven't been able to find information about the duty rates.


If you decide to declare the new Mac for personal use as a resident, have your receipt with you. Customs will take the net price and charge you 16% IVA (Mexican sales tax). I did the equivalent 2 years ago.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You are entitled to bring one laptop per person, duty free. If buying a new computer, consider where you will be if warranty work is required. US warranties are not good in Mexico & visa versa, in most cases.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> You are entitled to bring one laptop per person, duty free. If buying a new computer, consider where you will be if warranty work is required. US warranties are not good in Mexico & visa versa, in most cases.


I have had warranty work done in Mexico on Apple products purchased in the US with no problem.


----------



## Monty Floyd (Aug 31, 2010)

so, would you say as far as Mac laptops, the price in Mexico is comparable to buying it in the US + the import duty?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Monty Floyd said:


> so, would you say as far as Mac laptops, the price in Mexico is comparable to buying it in the US + the import duty?


Earlier in this thread I did a comparison (Post #13). If you pay the import duty when you bring it in, the cost of buying in the US is pretty comparable to the cost of buying in Mexico. The Mexican prices include IVA. The US prices don't include tax. If you don't pay the duty when you bring it in, it is somewhat cheaper in the US.


----------



## TrishnKali (Mar 25, 2011)

Along this topic...
I must buy a new laptop next month and I will be using it for everything, Skype, Internet, Online teaching, etc. Is there anything I should know/check into when buying one so that it works well when we move to Mexico? For example: Do I need different electricity adapters etc? How available is WiFi in the Cancun area...especially in the residential areas? Thank you!
Trish


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Buy whatever you like; they'll all work just fine here. However, your US warranty may not be valid for a PC, but I think Apple honors them at Mexican dealers.


----------



## AHappyCappy (Apr 27, 2011)

You are allowed to bring a personal computer for yourself without any duty. One per person. You are also allowed a camcorder and camera.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

TrishnKali said:


> How available is WiFi in the Cancun area...especially in the residential areas?


You can get internet in your home from either the telephone or a cable company. WiFi is available in internet cafes and some public spaces. WiFi is not available in many residential areas unless you install your own WiFi net.


----------



## CanMex (Nov 15, 2011)

*got dinged*



I brought my 24" imac through the airport with me, expecting to walk on through, but ended up paying $500 pesos in import tax.

My wife, a fierce negotiator wasn't intimidated by borders officials and we tried our best to explain that the computer is not new, it is mine, it is for my living, I am not selling it, bla bla bla they weren't having it.

Their bottom line was that since computers are more expensive here in MX, I had the potential to sell it and make money, and the government wanted its cut.

Whats odd though is that we declared my PS3 at the same time, but it wasn't given more than a seconds considering, and was perfectly fine.

Anyway, I'm definitely not selling my computer, and so have unfairly paid tax twice on this computer. FYI.

A


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

CanMex said:


> I brought my 24" imac through the airport with me, expecting to walk on through, but ended up paying $500 pesos in import tax.
> 
> My wife, a fierce negotiator wasn't intimidated by borders officials and we tried our best to explain that the computer is not new, it is mine, it is for my living, I am not selling it, bla bla bla they weren't having it.
> 
> ...


It is interesting to hear that. I considered buying an iMac in the US and bringing it down, but decided to just buy it here.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

CanMex said:


> I brought my 24" imac through the airport with me, expecting to walk on through, but ended up paying $500 pesos in import tax.
> 
> My wife, a fierce negotiator wasn't intimidated by borders officials and we tried our best to explain that the computer is not new, it is mine, it is for my living, I am not selling it, bla bla bla they weren't having it.
> 
> ...


Well, now you know. 500 pesos isn't a whole lot. But, if that's too much, don't bring anything next time.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Here's my suggestion:
Talk to Ing. Hugo A. Santiago Morales, General Manager, Hall Microsystems, Circ. Agustin Yañez, Guadalajara; or Clarise, both of whom speak passable English.
Hall Microsystems is an Apple Distributor (www.hall.com.mx) and they provide excellent service.
The location on Yañez is immediately off Glorieta Minerva, on the right. 
They even come to Lake Chapala on alternate Wednesdays, so you can order parts or accessories, have them installed, or get other service, if needed. They're nice folks.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

The rules clearly state that a laptop per person can be brought in. I have done this every year since 1997. But an iMac is a desktop. OTOH I have always got the green light.

Last time I brought in 2 Starchoice PVRs as well. A friend brought in my Media Centre PC.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Caution:
If you buy your computer in the USA, the warranty will not cover you in Mexico and, if you have a problem, you'll have to take it back to the USA for repair or replacement. That can be an expensive hassle.
If you live in Mexico, it might be wise to buy your new computer in Mexico and be covered by the warranty, should you need it.
That's the reason that I recommended my favorite Apple ditributor in Guadalajara, for those in that area. There are many dealers, as well, but Hall offers walk-in technical service and also has other locations in Guadalajara.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Caution:
> If you buy your computer in the USA, the warranty will not cover you in Mexico and, if you have a problem, you'll have to take it back to the USA for repair or replacement. That can be an expensive hassle.
> If you live in Mexico, it might be wise to buy your new computer in Mexico and be covered by the warranty, should you need it.
> That's the reason that I recommended my favorite Apple distributor in Guadalajara, for those in that area. There are many dealers, as well, but Hall offers walk-in technical service and also has other locations in Guadalajara.


RV is a great source of information, but in this case he is wrong. I came to Mexico with an Apple laptop (MacBook Pro). It was covered under an AppleCare plan. I had it repaired in Querétaro. I later bought an apple mouse in the US. I had it replaced in Guadalajara when it failed within a year. Apple's warranties are honored throughout the world. I can't say anything about those other computers.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, I should have said PCs warranties usually aren't good in another country.
In a previous post, I alluded to the fact that Apple DOES honor the warranty in Mexico, even for a computer purchased in the USA.
Sorry for the confusion, but it is another good reason to buy a Mac, isn't it?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

We bought a PC in Mexico and had the language converted to English (not required for Apple). They said that any warranty work would require Spanish to be reinstalled, and a subsequent conversion once again.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

kcowan said:


> We bought a PC in Mexico and had the language converted to English (not required for Apple). They said that any warranty work would require Spanish to be reinstalled, and a subsequent conversion once again.


When you start up a PC bought in Mexico for the very first time, Windows 7 asks if you wish English or Spanish.


----------



## Monty Floyd (Aug 31, 2010)

I switched to Mac 5 yrs ago and won't touch anything that says Microsoft. 
I recently traded in my iMac for a MacBook Pro and had it shipped to my son in San Diego. When I crossed the border, I got the red light, they look through my carry on bag, saw the computer and told me to go on.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Monty Floyd said:


> I recently traded in my iMac for a MacBook Pro and had it shipped to my son in San Diego. When I crossed the border, I got the red light, they look through my carry on bag, saw the computer and told me to go on.


Of course, they let you go on. Everyone is allowed to import one computer into Mexico without paying duties.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Isla Verde said:


> Of course, they let you go on. Everyone is allowed to import one computer into Mexico without paying duties.


Not "one computer", one laptop computer can be carried back and forth freely. A desktop must be declared and duty paid.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Not "one computer", one laptop computer can be carried back and forth freely. A desktop must be declared and duty paid.


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Monty Floyd (Aug 31, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Of course, they let you go on. Everyone is allowed to import one computer into Mexico without paying duties.


Well, as we have already read earlier in THIS thread, THAT is not true.
Also, when I brought my desktop into Mexico, I did not have to pay a duty.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you didn't pay duty on a desktop, it may have been because you 'got the green light' and were not inspected, or you didn't declare it, or it was part of your household goods and you were passed through. This is quite common.
The point is, especially with something newer than six months old, don't plan on it and don't fail to declare it. That's just asking for trouble.
Regarding personal laptops; it is assumed that they are used, not new and empty of files.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

joaquinx said:


> When you start up a PC bought in Mexico for the very first time, Windows 7 asks if you wish English or Spanish.


Great that is an improvement over Vista. Still not any language like Apple but probably a good compromise. Now if they could just get IE to stay in the language of your choice...


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

kcowan said:


> Great that is an improvement over Vista. Still not any language like Apple but probably a good compromise. Now if they could just get IE to stay in the language of your choice...


It came up just long enough to install Ubuntu Linux over Win7.


----------

